# Les cookies de safari ...



## magicmimi (24 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

quelqu'un sait dans quel fichier (sur le disque dur je parles) Safari stock t'il les cookies ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

napo42 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> quelqu'un sait dans quel fichier (sur le disque dur je parles) Safari stock t'il les cookies ?


  Encore un qui a été sur grosnibs.com 


  Bon si non, je suis pas sur mais ca doit etre quelque chose comme tonhome/bibliotheque/safari...


----------



## magicmimi (24 Septembre 2004)

grosnib.com ?     

non non !

ben j'ai pas trouvé désolé . des fois j'ai deux mains gauche... (pardon pour les gauchers)


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

Alors: ca doit etre tonhome/bibliotheque/cookies/Cookies.plist


----------



## xchaps (24 Septembre 2004)

Le plus simple c'est quand même de les consulter par safari , et de les gérer de la : safari /préférence/ sécurité/ afficher les cookies


----------

